# Estações Climatológicas em Portugal



## frederico (1 Fev 2010 às 21:03)

Quais são para vós as datas que marcam o início e o fim das estações do ano do ponto de vista climatológicos nas várias regiões de Portugal?


----------



## stormy (1 Fev 2010 às 21:16)

tanto em lisboa como em santo andré:
verao: junho, julho, agosto, setembro
outono: outubro e novembro
inverno: dezembro, janeiro e fevereiro
primavera: março, abril e maio

de um modo mais simplista diria que, desde meados de maio até inicios de outubro é verao, desde outubro a inicios de dezembro, outono, desde meados de dezembro a meados de março, inverno, e primavera entre março e eados de maio...

isto tendo em conta os parametros: 
verao: Tmed mensal maior ou igual a 20º, Tmed das minimas igual ou superior a 14º, Tmed das maximas igual ou superior a 24º.
precipitaçao inferior a duas vezes a temperatura media mensal.
outono e primavera:
Tmed mensal igual ou maior que 14º, Tmed das minimas igual ou superior a 10º, Tmed das maximas acima de 16º.
precipitação proxima a duas vezes a temperatura media.
inverno:
Tmed mensal acima de 9º, Tmed das minimas acima de 5º, Tmed das maximas acima de 14º
precipitação superior a duas vezes a temperatura media


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2010 às 01:59)

No litoral do sotavento algarvio:

- Verão: final de Maio até início de Outubro

- Outono: início de Outubro até Novembro

- Inverno: Dezembro até meados de Fevereiro

- Primavera: final de Fevereiro até meados de Maio


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2010 às 09:55)

A aplicação de uma divisão em quatro estações do ano, tal como existe nas regiões temperadas, não me parece que resulte muito bem numa boa parte do território nacional.
Enquanto o nosso Verão é quente e seco, no que resulta uma situação muito desfavorável para as plantas, nas regiões temperadas acontece o inverso. Nestas áreas o Verão corresponde à estação mais favorável ao crescimento da vegetação. Também as outras estações não têm por cá o mesmo significado que nas regiões de clima temperado.


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2010 às 12:40)

Dan disse:


> A aplicação de uma divisão em quatro estações do ano, tal como existe nas regiões temperadas, não me parece que resulte muito bem numa boa parte do território nacional.
> Enquanto o nosso Verão é quente e seco, no que resulta uma situação muito desfavorável para as plantas, nas regiões temperadas acontece o inverso. Nestas áreas o Verão corresponde à estação mais favorável ao crescimento da vegetação. Também as outras estações não têm por cá o mesmo significado que nas regiões de clima temperado.



claramente
tendo em conta paises temperados temos duas estaçoes..um verão quase desertico entre maio e inicios de outubro e o resto é primavera/outono...pelo menos nas regioes a sul do tejo


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2010 às 13:36)

Dan disse:


> A aplicação de uma divisão em quatro estações do ano, tal como existe nas regiões temperadas, não me parece que resulte muito bem numa boa parte do território nacional.
> Enquanto o nosso Verão é quente e seco, no que resulta uma situação muito desfavorável para as plantas, nas regiões temperadas acontece o inverso. Nestas áreas o Verão corresponde à estação mais favorável ao crescimento da vegetação. Também as outras estações não têm por cá o mesmo significado que nas regiões de clima temperado.



Com excepção do Norte e Centro Norte, ou não? Por exemplo, o Noroeste tem apenas dois meses secos, as máximas médias não ultrapassam os 24/26ºC durante Julho e Agosto e nas montanhas não há estação seca.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Fev 2010 às 17:19)

frederico disse:


> Com excepção do Norte e Centro Norte, ou não? Por exemplo, o Noroeste tem apenas dois meses secos, as máximas médias não ultrapassam os 24/26ºC durante Julho e Agosto e nas montanhas não há estação seca.



Aqui a temperatura varia entre os 9ºC em Janeiro e os 19ºC em Julho e Agosto. 3 meses secos (Junho, Julho e Agosto). Eu cá acho bastante temperado.


----------



## belem (2 Fev 2010 às 18:15)

N_Fig disse:


> Aqui a temperatura varia entre os 9ºC em Janeiro e os 19ºC em Julho e Agosto. 3 meses secos (Junho, Julho e Agosto). Eu cá acho bastante temperado.



Essa região tem um clima parecido ao de Aveiro, Nazaré e Peniche, contudo é apenas uma variação do clima mediterrânico para menores amplitudes térmicas.


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2010 às 19:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Aqui a temperatura varia entre os 9ºC em Janeiro e os 19ºC em Julho e Agosto. 3 meses secos (Junho, Julho e Agosto). Eu cá acho bastante temperado.



mas o frederico tava a falar em medias mensais, ora, ai em agosto deve ser uns 14/25º o q dá media mensal de 19 a 20º e janeiro deve ser uns 4/13º o q dá medias de 8.5-9º
é algo similar á louriceira...mais grau menos grau
aqui em lisboa (encarnação), tens 8/14º em janeiro, com medias de 11º, em agosto é de uns 18º/29º com medias de 23-24º.
em santo andré é uns 9/16º, em janeiro/fevereiro com medias de 11-12º e 17/26º em agosto/setembro, com medias de 21-22º nesses meses.


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2010 às 19:31)

As montanhas do Norte e Centro e os planaltos da Beira Transmontana e da Terra Fria têm as 4 estações muito bem definidas.


----------



## pedrofreak (23 Fev 2010 às 09:47)

isto esta cada vez pior  temos tido tanta chuva e mau tempo,desde novembro que nao pára,ja estou cheio de chuva  o inverno tem sido muito violento este ano,bom tempo para quando?Acham que o mau tempo vai continuar até na primavera,e possibilidades de chuva no verao?Eu ca acredito que sim


----------



## GabKoost (23 Fev 2010 às 11:08)

Todos os antigos, sem qualquer excepção dizem o mesmo acerca do tempo normal na região do Minho (pelo menos nos vales e montanhas baixas).

Antigamente havia 2 estações.

6 meses de chuva e 6 meses de sol.

Começava a chover em Outubro e só parava definitivamente em Abril.

Essa é a impressão mais fortes que os mais velhos tem e este ano quando lhes perguntamos acerca do inverno dizem que é á MODA ANTIGA por isso mesmo.

Portanto, para os que se queixam da chuva em excesso, pelo menos no Entre Douro-e-Minho este é apenas um ano normal.

Também relatam episódios de neve muito mais frequentes que os das ultimas décadas assim como geadas muito mais intensas ao ponto das poças e tanques ficarem completamente congelados vários dias seguidos.

Este último apontamento é absolutamente inimaginável hoje em dia.

O máximo que vi este ano foi uma mínima de -5º que congelou a superfície dos pequenos charcos mas nunca as poças em terra!!

Os registos da década de 60 de neve na zona de Guimarães comprovam isso mesmo. Eram quedas quase anuais.

Assim, tínhamos dois períodos muito bem definidos por chuva e sol onde o frio aparecia de forma intensa durante episódios relativamente curtos nunca com a duração e frequência que se pudesse considerar um Inverno por assim dizer pois a norma seria mais os dias como hoje.

Chuva e temperaturas amenas.


----------



## pedrofreak (24 Fev 2010 às 09:00)

GabKoost disse:


> Todos os antigos, sem qualquer excepção dizem o mesmo acerca do tempo normal na região do Minho (pelo menos nos vales e montanhas baixas).
> 
> Antigamente havia 2 estações.
> 
> ...


entao quer dizer que vamos ter chuva até ao fim de março  pois é aí que acaba o inverno,pois no site da metereologia,ja vai e dia 5 de março,desde novembro do ano passado que temos tido  quase todos os dias  é inverno temos de aguentar


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2010 às 17:39)

resumindo eu acho que portugal tem as 4 estações muito peculiares um verão, com a sinoptica tipica muito estavel, entre finais de maio e inicios de outubro, epocas instaveis de transição entre outubro e dezembro e entre finais de fevereiro e inicios ou meados de maio e um inverno, com sinoptica estavel, entre meados de dezembro e meados de fevereiro.
 as unicas alturas com sinoptica estavel, ou seja com um padrão de circulação defenido, são o pequeno inverno e o grande verão...o resto tende a ser muito instavel dada a nossa meridional latitude


----------



## SocioMeteo (30 Abr 2010 às 00:36)

Bem mas o clima português na sua generalidade com a excepção do arquipélago da Madeira não é considerado um clima TEMPERADO mediterrâneo???? clima caracterizado entre 35º e 40º????? 
É que a determinada altura parece que estamos a falar daqueles clima subtropicais húmidos da região da Florida ou do Sul do Brasil onde as temperaturas medias anuais são superiores a 18-19º graus e onde de facto ai sim não existem estações do ano definidas podendo por vezes registar-se dias e semanas com temperaturas mais baixas( no meses menos quentes) que a registamos aqui por exemplo a cidade de Porto Alegre no sul do Brasil regista por vezes temperaturas de 0º graus ou cidade de Jacksonville no Norte da florida pode atingir temperaturas de -5 graus mas de repente as temperaturas sobem de um dia para o outro para valores acima dos 27º 28º graus, ora sejamos um pouco coerentes isso em território nacional continental digamos que é quase impossível de acontecer, mesmo que durante os meses de Dezembro – Janeiro – Fevereiro possa surgir um ou outro dia mais ameno, a sua norma o seu padrão é de que a temperatura mantenha-se mais baixa e estável a isso chama-se no meu entender 3 meses mais frios logo os 3 meses de inverno, o chover no nosso Inverno não detemina que não exista estações do ano em Portugal ou que o clima de Portugal não seja um clima temperado… é uma característica das nossas latitudes o mesmo acontece nas restantes regiões mediterrâneas, agora dizermos que em Roma ou em Lisboa não existem estações do ano ou que os climas destas cidades não são temperados por essas razões é no mínimo no meu entender muito discutível…. 

Claro que em Portugal existem estações do ano obviamente claro que o nosso Inverno não é o mesmo que o inverno de Copenhaga  Londres ou Paris mas é um Inverno na mesma porquê? Porque existe uma normalização do tempo mais frio que se estende durante os meses de Inverno, claro que por exemplo o tempo que estamos a sentir aqui nos meses de Abril e Maio correspondem ao tempo que possivelmente um Holandês ou um Inglês irão sentir no pico do verão, mas o facto de um inverno ser mais ou menos rigoroso ou um verão ser mais ou menos prologando isso não determina em nada no meu ponto de vista a inexistência de estações do ano. 
O nosso pais o nosso território tem um clima predominantemente mediterrâneo mas com muitas especificidades eu por exemplo através da minha intuição meteorológica divido o pais ao meio a nível de clima da serra de Montejunto para cima e da serra de Montejunto para baixo, desculpem mas por exemplo entre Leiria-Alcobaça-Nazaré essa região é tudo menos subtropical ou mesmo mediterrânica toda a paisagem toda a flora é respeitante na sua larga maioria por uma forte influencia atlântica e dessa região para norte a influencia atlântica cada vez mais se torna mais marcante e já disse aqui e volto a dizer que no meu entender a influencia atlântica no nosso clima é bastante ignorada e esquecida 
Julgo que em Portugal existem as 4 estações definidas e todas as actividade agrícolas mais ancestrais são marcadas pelas 4 estações do ano obviamente  que o Verão Santarém comece mais cedo que o verão em Viana do Castelo ou o Inverno algarvio é mais ameno e agradável que o inverno trasmontano ou beirão, mas no meu entender Portugal tem as estações do ano bem definidas pelo menos eu sempre senti isso na pele e sei muito bem que em Janeiro esta frio em Abril/Maio pode chover e fazer pró vezes um pouco de frio mas a tendência é para o tempo ir melhorando e sei que em Agosto e Julho sei que terei tempo quente e seco e que de finais de Setembro a finais de Novembro a tendência para o tempo instável e abaixamento da temperatura ira se registar uns anos mais tarde outros anos mais cedo …..e obviamente que a nossa actividade agrícola é o melhor demonstrativo de que o nosso clima obedece as 4 estações metereologicas… 
Se vamos por em causa as estações meteorológicas em Portugal pois bem deveremos questionar também se em Marselha,Roma,Barcelona não existem 2 estações pois a temperatura media  anual é muito idêntica por exemplo a cidade do Porto ou de Coimbra também deveremos questionar se a cidade de Cagliari na ilha de Corsega tem  as 4 estações pois tem os índices de precipitação e de temperatura anual muito idênticos a cidade de Lisboa enfim e Atenas que tem uma temperatura media anual superior as verificadas na costa algarvia??? E Bucareste que regista temperaturas no verão superiores a cidade de Beja??? Enfim vamos dizer que todas estas regiões entre os 35º 40,41,42º N, não tem um clima  temperado e não tem as 4 estações do ano??????? 
Enfim eu no meu entender e pelo que leio vejo e sinto julgo que todo o território nacional continental tem as 4 estações do ano definidas e bem definidas e julgo q é isso que nos distingue dos climas subtropicais húmidos em latitudes um pouco mais inferiores a nossa como é o caso do sul do Brasil ou da região da Florida…. Por isso é que em Portugal se produz e cultiva-se trigo,centeio,a vinha, fruta de época(cerejas,maças,peras ou mesmo laranjas) e não se cultivam outras culturas mais exóticas ou digamos mais subtropicais, porquê??? Porque temos as 4 estações do ano bem definidas… 

So uma outra opinião eu ao contrario do que li aqui neste tópico considero que o nosso Inverno começa e acaba mais cedo e a prova está que o mês de Dezembro é dos meses mais frios em Portugal, para mim o Inverno em Portugal comece no inicio de Dezembro e não nos finais de Dezembro acabando nos inícios de Março e não nos finais de Março. 

Cumps


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2010 às 08:40)

é mais ou menos isso, SoioMeteo...portugal tem estações mas, como eu disse, são peculiares e nada comparaveis com as dos climas temperados, alias, como dizes todos os climas mediterraneos teem estações assim, invernos que tendem a ser curtos e frescos/amenos, verões quentes secos e longos e estações de transição instaveis
no sul do brasil e EUA tem  o clima é mais instavel, logicamente, portugal tem estações ,apesar de todas as variaçoes anuais e interanuais, mais estaveis.
só um aparte, grande parte de portugal e da europa mediterranea...melhor, grande parte das regiões de clima mediterraneo, tem uma growing season de 365dias, ou seja, não há inverno biologico ( embora isto não seja assim para todas as especies vegetais..)


----------



## SocioMeteo (30 Abr 2010 às 11:19)

stormy disse:


> é mais ou menos isso, SoioMeteo...portugal tem estações mas, como eu disse, são peculiares e nada comparaveis com as dos climas temperados, alias, como dizes todos os climas mediterraneos teem estações assim, invernos que tendem a ser curtos e frescos/amenos, verões quentes secos e longos e estações de transição instaveis
> no sul do brasil e EUA tem  o clima é mais instavel, logicamente, portugal tem estações ,apesar de todas as variaçoes anuais e interanuais, mais estaveis.
> só um aparte, grande parte de portugal e da europa mediterranea...melhor, grande parte das regiões de clima mediterraneo, tem uma growing season de 365dias, ou seja, não há inverno biologico ( embora isto não seja assim para todas as especies vegetais..)



de Montejunto de baixo.... porque de Montejunto para cima ar árvores de folha caduca são muito frequentes, bem como considero que o Pinheiro Bravo muito comum em toda a faixa atlântica de Portugal seja uma árvore, é uma árvore que se encontra essencialmente litorais  atlânticos da Península Ibérica e de França onde encontram as condições ideias humidade atmosférica e influencia atlântica(alias a existência desta espécie estende-se nas zonas litorais ate ao distrito de Setúbal) esta predominância deste tipo de vegetação para mim é uma evidencia que não estamos perante nestas regiões espécies vegetais tipicamente mediterrânicas. eu continuou a bater na mesma tecla alias já fiz um tópico sobre esta temática a influencia atlântica em Portugal é bastante ignorada e esquecida no meu entender, eu por exemplo não sei se conhecem essa região mas aconselhava a visitarem o Norte da serra do Montejunto o caminho que vai desde de Leiria-Batalha-Alcobaça-Nazaré e digam-me se aquele tipo de vegetação os valores de temperatura/precipitação encaixam na tipologia de um clima Mediterrânico típico apenas so porque tem 2 ou 3 meses secos(não mais), para não falar da região de Coimbra Condeixa, Lousã,Figueira da Foz,Aveiro onde certamente existe uma predominacia de espécies vegetais de folha caduca onde a existência de espécies mediterrânicas se tornam cada vez mais raras,enfim depois de Norte de Aveiro distrito de Viseu ate ao minho penso ai que nessa intervalo as influencias mediterrânicas no clima na paisagem  são praticamente nulas....  

Tambem gostaria de perguntar se o intervalo do Nordeste Trasmontano que vai desde da região do Geres Melgaço ate a serra de Montesinho-Bragança passando por todo o distrito de Vila Real se consideram que tenha o mesmo clima que a região de Beira Baixa Castelo Branco ou Portalegre??? porque eu sou muito sincero considero que não tem nada a ver a temperatura media anual em algumas regiões  não ultrapassa os 11-13º graus os Invernos são longos e rigorosos os Verões não são muito prolongados as noites frescas no verão com valores de temperatura mínima perto dos 10º 11º são frequentes, julgo q nessa região que não é tão pequena assim a chamada terra fria transmontana não existe qualquer duvidas  que temos um clima temperado com influencias continentais ou atlânticas dependendo de que zona nos encontramos..... 
agora essa destrinça de clima temperado e clima mediterrânico ou subtropical é que eu não concordo minimamente pelas fontes e definições que consultei o clima mediterrânico é um clima temperado se formos considerar que o clima mediterrânico é é o clima subtropical então teríamos de considerar que a região dos Balcãs a região do sul de França, sul e centro de Itália região de Istambul que também o eram o q no meu entender não faz nenhum sentido eu sei que essa definição existe numa perspectiva mais macro e generalista mas numa analise mais cuidada existe na mesma forma a definição que entre os 35º40º estamos perante o clima TEMPERADO mediterrânico, relativo ao clima subtropical por exemplo toda a região Este da Europa desde da Rússia ate á Alemanha, Áustria estão sujeitas a massas de ar quentes subtropicais tornando o alguns períodos do Verão desta regiões bastante idêntico ao clima tropical típico com temperaturas muito altas com muita precipitação muitas trovoadas, ou seja, chover copiosamente com temperaturas do ar acima dos 30º graus é muito frequente em cidades como Bucareste Sofia ou Viena ou mesmo Kiev ou Berlin e não é por essa razão por em determinada altura do ano existir essa influencia que vamos dizer que Sofia, Viena,Bucareste ou Budapeste tem um clima subtropical so porque estão sobre a influencia de massas de ar quentes e húmidas durante 2 meses do ano. 
para mim clima subtropicais são aqueles climas como referenciei do sul do Estados Unidos desde da florida ao Golf do Mexico ou mesmo a região do sul do Brasil e do Paraguai , onde se repararem existe frio existe sim as temperaturas podem pro vezes descer aos 6 7 graus negativos mas da mesma forma que esse frio vem passado dois três dias as temperaturas sobem acima dos 26º graus com extrema facilidade logo as estações do ano tal e qual  nos conhecemos por em simplesmente não existem e onde a vegetação e clima toda ela é de um padrão tropical havendo circunstancialmente nos meses menos quentes algumas excepções a regra com dias frios em Portugal temos a região da Madeira que no meu entender engloba-se nessa definição pois na maioria da ilha da Madeira as estações do ano tal e qual como conhecemos praticamente não existem a temperatura a amplitude térmica é mt reduzida todo o ano e a própria vegetação demonstra a forte influencia tropical da ilha resta dizer-se que a Ilha da Madeira já encontra geograficamente situada no norte de África na mesma latitude q a cidade de Agadir em Marrocos 33ºN abaixo da fronteira dos 35º dos climas temperados mediterrânicos.
Para mim um clima subtropical é aquele clima que não é tropical por ter alguma excepções e pontos que não lhe fazem totalmente tropical, ou porque é um pouco mais fresco ou porque está sujeito a algumas massas de ar mais frias ou porque não tem índices de precipitação menos elevados e onde as 4 estações do ano não estão definidas, julgo que em nenhuma região da Europa continental isso se verifica....agora as regiões insulares de Portugal Espanha de canárias,madeira isso pode-se verificar.


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2010 às 14:06)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Bem mas o clima português na sua generalidade com a excepção do arquipélago da Madeira não é considerado um clima TEMPERADO mediterrâneo???? clima caracterizado entre 35º e 40º?????



Não, os Açores também tem várias zonas que não são mediterrânicas, não é só na Madeira.
Aonde é que Bucareste tem temperaturas no verão superiores a Beja, se até Lisboa é mais quente que a capital romena no período estival ?
Porque é que insiste nesse assunto de novo, quando já  foram apresentados gráficos a indicar o contrário?
A temperatura média anual em Atenas não é superior à do Algarve, é sensivelmente a mesma ( veja que até Caldas de Monchique, em zona de montanha, tem 17,4ºc de média anual) e tanto quanto sei o Algarve não é o local mais quente de Portugal continental ( insular nem vale a pena discutir).





SocioMeteo disse:


> É que a determinada altura parece que estamos a falar daqueles clima subtropicais húmidos da região da Florida ou do Sul do Brasil onde as temperaturas medias anuais são superiores a 18-19º graus e onde de facto ai sim não existem estações do ano definidas podendo por vezes registar-se dias e semanas com temperaturas mais baixas( no meses menos quentes) que a registamos aqui por exemplo a cidade de Porto Alegre no sul do Brasil regista por vezes temperaturas de 0º graus ou cidade de Jacksonville no Norte da florida pode atingir temperaturas de -5 graus mas de repente as temperaturas sobem de um dia para o outro para valores acima dos 27º 28º graus, ora sejamos um pouco coerentes isso em território nacional continental digamos que é quase impossível de acontecer, mesmo que durante os meses de Dezembro – Janeiro – Fevereiro possa surgir um ou outro dia mais ameno, a sua norma o seu padrão é de que a temperatura mantenha-se mais baixa e estável a isso chama-se no meu entender 3 meses mais frios logo os 3 meses de inverno,



Os climas subtropicais têm definições concretas definidas por órgãos oficiais, se discorda com isso sinta-se à vontade para lhes enviar uma exposição dos seus pontos de vista com exemplos concretos.
Não é por os climas serem mais irregulares e continentais que são subtropicais.
Ninguém no seu perfeito juízo iria falar em climas subtropicais húmidos em território continental, eles apenas existem nas Ilhas e não conhecem esses extremos da Florida e Sul do Brasil, porque têm uma influência do Oceano mais forte.
Eu sinceramente também não concordo muito com a definição de clima subtropical seco para o clima mediterrânico ( embora até a aceite para zonas mediterrânicas mais quentes) daí que prefiro falar  apenas em clima mediterrânico ( ora Csa, ora Csb) e assim não me engano e nem engano ninguém. Mas também não perco muito tempo a discutir esse assunto da subtropicalidade ( cabe aos especialistas no assunto, que passam décadas a estudar o tema, se pronunciarem sobre isso).






SocioMeteo disse:


> Por isso é que em Portugal se produz e cultiva-se trigo,centeio,a vinha, fruta de época(cerejas,maças,peras ou mesmo laranjas) e não se cultivam outras culturas mais exóticas ou digamos mais subtropicais, porquê???



Oliveiras, amendoeiras, arroz  e laranjeiras, são exemplos concretos de plantas originárias de climas subtropicais e cultivam-se em vastas áreas de Portugal. A oliveira é produtiva quase por todo o lado, tirando climas mais húmidos, quentes, frios ou secos ( que também existem em Portugal)...
Portugal tem uma enorme plasticidade agrícola, existe cana de açucar, bananas, mangas a crescer ao ar livre  até na zona de Lisboa, mas sobretudo no Algarve  que conhece dezenas de espécies tropicais e tem um cariz comercial em vez do ornamental da capital ( nos Açores e Madeira ainda temos mais espécies, como o café por exemplo). Não é regra, mas Portugal tem zonas que chegam a cultivar plantas tropicais. Mas esse assunto é irrelevante, a agricultura pode conhecer uma artificialidade que a vegetação espontânea não conhece e esta é em geral  a fonte mais viável para definir o aspecto bioclimático de um certo local. Em Portugal continental, só no Minho ( de Aveiro para cima, biogeograficamente falando), tirando certas zonas de grande altitude, é que existe predominância das espécies atlânticas sobre as mediterrânicas, foi essa a definição de Orlando Ribeiro.
Já em relação ao assunto das estações e sua duração, não tenho nada a dizer.


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2010 às 15:55)

O termo subtropical aparece em algumas classificações climáticas, tais como nas de Glenn G. Trewartha e na de John F. Griffiths.

Para Glenn G. Trewartha as regiões subtropicais são aquelas que apresentam pelo menos 8 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC.
Já John F. Griffiths considera subtropical quando o mês mais frio apresenta um valor de temperatura média entre 6ºC e 18ºC.

Da adaptação da classificação climática de Köppen por Glenn G. Trewartha resulta este tipo de divisões:

Tropical – Todos os meses com temperatura média superior a 18ºC.

Subtropical – 8 ou mais meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC.

Temperado – 4 a 7 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC.

Boreal – 1 a 3 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC.

Polar – Nenhum mês com temperatura média superior a 10ºC.


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2010 às 19:56)

pegando no que disse o belem, tambem concordo que o clima tropical seco apenas se possa considerar analogo ao termomediterraneo e não a todas as variações do clima mediterraneo
segundo esse principio o litoral dos distritos de setubal, beja, faro e o litoral SW do distrito de lisboa podem-se considerar subtropicais, facto sustentado pela incrivel facilidade das plantas termofilas se adaptarem.


o pinheiro bravo é apenas tipico do litoral a norte de lisboa e do interior norte e centro, nas outras regiões, a sul, e mesmo no litoral do distrito de setubal, é uma especie infestante introduzida aquando da época dos descobrimentos fruto da procura de madeiras.
nos locais do sul do tejo o pinheiro tipico é o manso, que é um excelente recurso pois representa não só uma fonte de madeiras como o seu fruto, o pinhão, tem elevado valor economico e gastronomico.
para alem disso o pinheiro manso é uma arvore boa para o ecossistema local.


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2010 às 20:23)

stormy disse:


> pegando no que disse o belem, tambem concordo que o clima tropical seco apenas se possa considerar analogo ao termomediterraneo e não a todas as variações do clima mediterraneo
> segundo esse principio o litoral dos distritos de setubal, beja, faro e o litoral SW do distrito de lisboa podem-se considerar subtropicais, facto sustentado pela incrivel facilidade das plantas termofilas se adaptarem.
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, o bioclima termomediterrânico definido por Rivaz Martinez já se enquadra mais num exemplo de subtropicalidade.
O pinheiro-bravo cresce em locais bem áridos e quentes, desde Marrocos e Sul da Península Ibérica passando por praticamente toda a Bacia do Mediterrâneo, não é propriamente um exemplo de maior influência marítima, pois é uma planta que consegue crescer em variados climas e regiões. Só se houver referências para condições preferidas ou locais de origem aí podemos chegar a alguma conclusão no campo bioclimático em relação ao pinheiro-bravo. Mas nunca nos podemos guiar simplesmente pela sua presença, porque senão, poderia levar-nos a conclusões desastrosas.
Normalmente na Península Ibérica utilizam-se as espécies de carvalhos, entre outras, como boas ajudantes na definição bioclimática  de uma região.
Reconheço que a Norte de Sintra/Montejunto/Estrela, no lado Oeste sobretudo, as condições alteram-se, mas daí a chegar à conclusão que se passa para um clima atlântico, parece-me um tanto exagerado. O que acontece é que se passa para um subtipo diferente de clima mediterrânico ( o Csb), onde a influência marítima, neste caso específico, é maior, do que a sul desse grupo montanhoso.
Climas temperados marítimos verdadeiros, em Portugal continental, têm uma distribuição algo restrita.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Mai 2010 às 16:40)

belem disse:


> Sim, o bioclima termomediterrânico definido por Rivaz Martinez já se enquadra mais num exemplo de subtropicalidade.
> O pinheiro-bravo cresce em locais bem áridos e quentes, desde Marrocos e Sul da Península Ibérica passando por praticamente toda a Bacia do Mediterrâneo, não é propriamente um exemplo de maior influência marítima, pois é uma planta que consegue crescer em variados climas e regiões. Só se houver referências para condições preferidas ou locais de origem aí podemos chegar a alguma conclusão no campo bioclimático em relação ao pinheiro-bravo. Mas nunca nos podemos guiar simplesmente pela sua presença, porque senão, poderia levar-nos a conclusões desastrosas.
> Normalmente na Península Ibérica utilizam-se as espécies de carvalhos, entre outras, como boas ajudantes na definição bioclimática  de uma região.
> Reconheço que a Norte de Sintra/Montejunto/Estrela, no lado Oeste sobretudo, as condições alteram-se, mas daí a chegar à conclusão que se passa para um clima atlântico, parece-me um tanto exagerado. O que acontece é que se passa para um subtipo diferente de clima mediterrânico ( o Csb), onde a influência marítima, neste caso específico, é maior, do que a sul desse grupo montanhoso.
> Climas temperados marítimos verdadeiros, em Portugal continental, têm uma distribuição algo restrita.




Belem lamento-te informar mas a espécie a que tu supostamente te referes é uma especie de Pinheiro mas que não é o Pinheiro Bravo mas sim o Pinheiro-do-alepo sensivelmente mais pequeno , espécie de pinheiro esta sim muito resistente ao calor e ao tempo seco mas que suporta pouco as baixas temperaturas não se dando muito bem em ambientes húmidos, eis que a sua localização se estende por o Litoral de Marrocos, Argelia e sul de Espanha ate aos 1000m de altitude, também existe outra espécie de pinheiro chamada o Pinheiro das Canárias que também existem na costa Marroquina ocidental, e eu sei do que estou a falar pois conheço relativamente bem o sul de Espanha e também conheço Casablanca e a costa de Agadir em Marrocos e posso-te garantir e dar-te aqui a minha palavra vista pelos meus olhos que as culturas de pinheiro existentes nessas regiões mais secas e mais quentes que o território nacional pouco ou nada tem a haver com o nosso Pinheiro Bravo que é nada mais nada menos a espécie mais comum em território nacional e espécie que apenas se encontra quase em exclusivo na costa ocidental portuguesa costa norte atlantica e cantabria de Espanha  e costa atlântica francesa ate a região da Normandia onde encontra as condições necessárias para a sua existência humidade atmosférica e influencia atlântica, por algum motivo isto acontece . 
Relativo á velha discussão de Bucareste VS Beja qual a cidade mais quente durante o Verão julgo que andam ambas perto dos 23º graus mais grau menos grau a diferença é praticamente nula so falei de Bucareste,Viena,Budapeste,Kiev,Sofia para referir que durante os meses de verão o Leste europeu está sujeito a massas de pressionarias de ar subtropicais quentes  dando a essa região da Europa dias muito idênticos aos que se verificam nos climas tropicais ou seja temperaturas muito elevadas acima dos 30º graus acompanhadas de fortes chuvas e trovoadas. 
Relativo á questão de o nosso clima ser ou não subtropical eu sei perfeitamente que existe essa definição ou seja existe um alargamento uma generalização das latitudes ou seja mete-se no mesmo o saco todas as regiões entre os 30º e os 40º graus de latitude é uma generalização é uma definição genérica eu como acho que o clima dos Balcãs ou o clima do centro de Itália de Espanha ou Portugal continetal tem muito pouco a ver com o clima da Madeira ou da Geórgia ou da Florida continuou preferir a outra corrente a outra definição que considera que o clima mediterrâneo e o clima verificado entre os 35º-40º é um clima temperado e não um clima subtropical mas como temos opção de escolha pois existem varias correntes onde cada um pode ao fim ao cabo utilizar os termos que bem entender sem ofendermos a ciência. So quero é dizer aqui ao afirmarem que o nosso clima é subtropical estão a dizer também que o clima dos Balcãs do sul e centro de Itália de toda a Grécia de quase toda a Espanha é…. São apenas opções nada mais que isso. 
Relativo ao clima de Torres Vedras para Norte ou da serra de Montejunto ate Aveiro também existem definições que afirmam que entre este intervalo estamos num clima de Transição do clima Mediterrâneo para o clima marítimo/oceânico, no meu entender a marca atlântica é demasiado evidente o único factor que cola esse clima  a um clima mediterrâneo é a existência de 2,3 meses secos porque de resto a nível de temperaturas valores de precipitação aproximação a um clima marítimo/oceânico que propriamente a um clima mediterrâneo por isso cada ves tenho mais a convicção e cada vez tenho a percepção que influencia atlantica e martima no clima portugues é no meu entender bastante ignorada e posta de parte. 
Relativo a vegetação isto é um pouco como a politica e o futebol cada um puxa a brasa a sua sardinha, eu quando saio a rua continuou a não conseguir ver os campos cheios de Palmeiras,Mangueiras e Bananeiras se vocês(Belém e Stormmy)  vem isso pelos caminhos de Portugal ok eu muito sinceramente não consigo ver.

Cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Mai 2010 às 16:49)

stormy disse:


> pegando no que disse o belem, tambem concordo que o clima tropical seco apenas se possa considerar analogo ao termomediterraneo e não a todas as variações do clima mediterraneo
> segundo esse principio o litoral dos distritos de setubal, beja, faro e o litoral SW do distrito de lisboa podem-se considerar subtropicais, facto sustentado pela incrivel facilidade das plantas termofilas se adaptarem.
> 
> 
> é pena é as temperaturas não sustentarem essa tua pretenção pois nem a cidade de Lisboa nem a cidade de Faro sendo das cidades mais amenas de Portugal são nem por sombras das cidades com a temperatura media anual das mais superiores da europa... Pois Atenas,Palermo,La Valleta,Gibraltar,Alicante,Huelva,Maiorca,etc tem temperaturas anuais superiores as cidades capitais de distrito portuguesas mais amenas.


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2010 às 18:13)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo á velha discussão de Bucareste VS Beja qual a cidade mais quente durante o Verão julgo que andam ambas perto dos 23º graus mais grau menos grau a diferença é praticamente nula so falei de Bucareste,Viena,Budapeste,Kiev,Sofia para referir que durante os meses de verão o Leste europeu está sujeito a massas de pressionarias de ar subtropicais quentes  dando a essa região da Europa dias muito idênticos aos que se verificam nos climas tropicais ou seja temperaturas muito elevadas acima dos 30º graus acompanhadas de fortes chuvas e trovoadas.




A atribuição do termo subtropical não se justifica pela existência de um Verão quente, mas pela ausência de Inverno. Na maior parte das regiões de clima mediterrâneo não existe Inverno, pelo menos tal como é conhecido nas regiões temperadas (regiões de clima temperado oceânico e clima temperado continental).


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Mai 2010 às 18:44)

Dan disse:


> A atribuição do termo subtropical não se justifica pela existência de um Verão quente, mas pela ausência de Inverno. Na maior parte das regiões de clima mediterrâneo não existe Inverno, pelo menos tal como é conhecido nas regiões temperadas (regiões de clima temperado oceânico e clima temperado continental).



Pois ok... se acham que nos Balcãs não existe Inverno tudo bem são perspectivas e opiniões.....eu considero se existe uma estabilização da temperatura mais baixa durante os três meses mais frios, onde existe acção de massas de ar Polares sub-polares durante esse período se por exemplo durante os meses de Dezembro,Janeiro principalmente a temperatura em Lisboa,Porto,Coimbra raras as excepções raramente ultrapassa os 20º graus e no interior norte centro raramente ultrapassa os 14-15º graus julgo que existe uma normalização do tempo frio ou seja do Inverno, obviamente que o Inverno de Lisboa é 2,3º graus mais quente que o do Porto ou é 4,5º graus mais quente do que de Bordeaux agora concordo com esse conceito de que o os climas subtropicais tem ausência do Inverno bem como das restantes estações do ano nesse sentido dei o exemplo de cidades com clima subtropical como é o caso de Porto Alegre no Brasil onde nos meses menos quentes de Julho e Agosto por vezes estão sujeitas a massas de ar frio do Polo sul podendo a temperatura descer aos 0º graus mas logo 2,3 dias a seguir a temperatura sobe acima dos 28º graus com uma grande facilidade o mesmo se sucede na Florida por exemplo na cidade de Jacksonville a temperatura pode descer a valores impressionantes durante os meses menos quentes genero -5 ou -6 graus mas de repente na semana a seguir estão 30º graus de temperatura, ou seja, nestas regiões de clima subtropical não existe uma estabilização do tempo frio durante 60-90 dias seguidos ou seja as amplitudes térmicas são enormes e numa semana tem um dia de frio gelido como logo a seguir tem um calor de autentico verão de Agosto concordo planamente ai não existe chamado Inverno,Primavera,Outono como existem nos climas temperados sejam eles temperados mediterrânicos, oceânicos, continentais. Julgo que pelo que pesquisei o rotulo de clima subtropical ao clima do sul da Europa tem mais a ver com uma generalização do conceito ou seja tornando-o mais abrangente ou seja chamam clima subtropical a toda as regiões que se encontram entre os 30º-43º não passa de uma generalização. é como digo para chamarmos subtropical ao nosso clima teremos de chamarmos clima subtropical ao clima de Zagreb,Norte da Grecia de Istanbul entre outras regiões ao qual eu discordo completamente mas é so uma palavra um termo não é por a usarmos que vamos deixar de ter uma temperatura media anual em Bragança de 12º graus cidade que tem por exemplo um Inverno mais rigoroso que a cidade de Londres ou que vamos ter uma temperatura media anual em Lisboa de 16º graus ou no Porto de 14º graus enfim a utilização da palavra ou do termo pouco ou nada altera a realidade dos factos. Como existe também a corrente que considera que o clima mediterrâneo é um clima temperado eu prefiro-lhe chamar ao clima mediterrâneo clima temperado mediterrâneo e julgo que não ofendo a ciência nem incorro em nenhum erro por utilizar estes termos. 



Cumps


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2010 às 19:08)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Pois ok... se acham que nos Balcãs não existe Inverno tudo bem são perspectivas e opiniões.....



Os Balcãs só têm áreas de clima mediterrâneo numa estreita faixa junto à costa, no restante apresenta clima temperado continental com invernos bem frios.


----------



## Costa (2 Mai 2010 às 12:35)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo á velha discussão de Bucareste VS Beja qual a cidade mais quente



Qual discussão? Beja é muito mais quente que Bucareste, nem tem comparação possível.

As médias de Beja são sempre superiores às de Bucareste, apenas as temperaturas de Maio são idênticas e a mínimas de Junho inferiores em 1ºC.

*Janeiro +12 | +10
Fevereiro  +11 | +9
Março  +8 | +7
Abril  +2 | +3
Maio  0 | 0
Junho  +2 | -1
Julho  +4 | 0
Agosto  +4 | +1
Setembro  +5 | +4
Outubro  +5 | +6
Novembro  +8 | +7
Dezembro +11 | +10 *


----------



## frederico (2 Mai 2010 às 14:24)

Esta discussão sem gráficos... não vale nada... convinha ser-se mais científico...


----------



## stormy (2 Mai 2010 às 15:17)

frederico...a questão não é os graficos ( ja muita gente aqui colocou e noutros tópicos tambem..) mas sim da teimosia anti-cientifica de certas pessoas
portugal continental tem um clima mediterraneo puro/subtropical em toda a região sul, com apenas uns desvios, quer para o mais extremado, no interior, quer para o mais suave, no litoral.
nas regiões centro e norte o clima é de transição, pois os caracteres tipicamente mediterraneos misturam-se com os de climas temperados, o interior norte tem um clima um pouco seco e continental, enquanto o litoral apresenta um clima mais humido e fresco.
somente o extremo NW e terras altas apresentam um desvio maior para o verdadeiro clima temperado oceanico, apesar do regime termopluviometrico de base ser mediterraneo.
 no sul os verões são quentes, secos e soalheiros, quer no litoral ou no interior passam-se 2 a 4 meses em media com temperaturas medias entre 20 e 25º podendo atingir os 28º, já os invernos são amenos/frescos e humidos, com o mês mais frio entre os 8 e os 12º de média, nesta região pelo menos 6 a 7 meses teem medias superiores a 15º.
no norte  os meses com medias acima de 20 variam entre 0 e 3, respectivamente no litoral NW e no interior ( vales de rios) e os invernos apresentam valores inferiores a 10º de media no mês mais frio em praticamente todo o lado.
nessa região chove ais que no sul e o defice hidrico é muito mais reduzido.

bom...eu continuo a propor este tipo de divisão:





quanto ás estações propriamente ditas...é obvio que não as temos como teem os climas temperados, por definição a latitude subtropical ( 25-30º a 35-40º) tem um clima transitório com caracteristicas mistas entre a faixa megatermica e a mesotermica, e isto repercute-se a nivel bioclimatico de um modo dramatico...há inumeros casos de estudos de adaptação de especies que obtiveram resultados fenomenais...desde os coqueiros que há na baixa do funchal, passando pelas especies tropicais dos jardins garcia d´horta em lisboa ou os jardins de sintra..especimes que nunca se pensou que pudessem sobreviver mas que para lem de sobreviver adaptaram os seus ciclos anuais ( nas regiões tropicais a estção agreste é a seca) para os nossos ciclos inverno-verão, e prosperam.
portugal continental, especialmente a sul do tejo, tem duas estações proeminentes, o inverno e o verão, mas, no litoral, nem um inverno pode-se dizer que tem...basicamente encontramos um verão longo seguido de uma epoca de limbo meteorologico muito instavel e indefenido ( entre outubro e abril/maio).
as regiões mais quentes da europa são exatamente o extremo sul da italia e da grécia, o litoral sul da turquia e da corsega, o litoral da sicilia, malta, as ilhas mais a sul das baleares, o litoral entre valencia e sagres, grande parte do alentejo e ribatejo e a AML, fora os arquipelagos da madeira, açores e canarias.
as cidades mais quentes da europa são sevilha, almeria e la valetta, com medias anuais entre os 18 e 20º, mas faro, lisboa, beja, sines, sagres, etc teem medias de 16-17º
boas tardes


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2010 às 15:54)

Caso ajude para a discussão...

Mapas da média da temperatura mínima, máxima e média anual, em Portugal Continental.


----------



## frederico (2 Mai 2010 às 17:06)

Bem vou caracterizar as estações climatológicas no sotavento algarvio. Esta discussão acaba por ser um pouco limitada porque só temos disponíveis as médias por mês e não por quinzena ou semana.

*Informação Climatológica*

*Dados para Faro (1961-1990)
*

        Tm     TM    P       DP
Jan	7.7	16.1	77.8	12.0
Fev	8.4	16.7	72.4	13.0
Mar	8.9	18.4	39.0	9.0
Abr	10.4	19.8	38.4	10.0
Mai	12.5	22.4	21.1	7.0
Jun	15.7	25.4	7.6	4.0
Jul	17.9	28.7	1.4	1.0
Ago	18.0	28.8	4.3	1.0
Set	16.9	26.7	14.0	3.0
Out	14.3	23.1	66.6	9.0
Nov	10.9	19.4	86.1	10.0
Dez	8.6	16.7	94.1	11.0


Outono: tem início na segunda ou terceira semana de Outubro, e é marcado com frequência pelas primeiras chuvas de carácter torrencial após o Verão. Os dias ainda permanecem quentes, mas as noites começam a arrefecer. Após as primeiras chuvas, o céu limpo e os dias quentes podem voltar: Verão de São Martinho.

Inverno: em termos de quantidade de precipitação e de número de dias com chuva não se distingue muito do Outono. A distinção será feita pela temperatura. Assim, o Inverno compreenderá Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro. Dias amenos, com máximas entre os 16 e os 18 ºC poderão alternar com dias mais frescos quando há entradas frias. O litoral algarvio tem o Inverno mais quente de Portugal Continental. Primaveras antecipadas, a partir de meados de Fevereiro, não são raras.

Primavera

- duração muito variável: pode ter início em Fevereiro ou terminar perto de Junho. 

- número de dias com precipitação não se distingue muito do Outono, mas a quantidade de chuva é bem menor: são mais frequentes os aguaceiros.

- compreenderá Março, Abril e parte de Maio.

Verão: a estação mais longa e estável. Compreende Junho, Julho, Agosto e Setembro. Pode ter início ainda em Maio ou terminar em Outubro. Precipitação quase nula. Noites tropicais frequentes.

PS: Stormy, Faro tem uma média anual superior a 17ºC. Se não me engano, é de 17.8ºC para 1931-1960, mas inferior para 1961-1990. Aliás, o IM refere que considerando 1961-1990 a t. média anual para o litoral sotavento anda perto dos 18ºC. No entanto, penso que nenhuma cidade algarvia consegue ultrapassar os 18ºC de média anual. Isso já acontece em Huelva, Sevilha ou Almeria graças a dois factores: máximas mais altas em grande parte do ano e mínimas mais altas no Verão.

Em termos de duração, as duas estações mais estáveis de ano para ano são o Verão e o Inverno. O Inverno é definido sobretudo pela temperatura e não pela precipitação.


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2010 às 11:13)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Belem lamento-te informar mas a espécie a que tu supostamente te referes é uma especie de Pinheiro mas que não é o Pinheiro Bravo mas sim o Pinheiro-do-alepo sensivelmente mais pequeno , espécie de pinheiro esta sim muito resistente ao calor e ao tempo seco mas que suporta pouco as baixas temperaturas não se dando muito bem em ambientes húmidos, eis que a sua localização se estende por o Litoral de Marrocos, Argelia e sul de Espanha ate aos 1000m de altitude, também existe outra espécie de pinheiro chamada o Pinheiro das Canárias que também existem na costa Marroquina ocidental, e eu sei do que estou a falar pois conheço relativamente bem o sul de Espanha e também conheço Casablanca e a costa de Agadir em Marrocos e posso-te garantir e dar-te aqui a minha palavra vista pelos meus olhos que as culturas de pinheiro existentes nessas regiões mais secas e mais quentes que o território nacional pouco ou nada tem a haver com o nosso Pinheiro Bravo que é nada mais nada menos a espécie mais comum em território nacional e espécie que apenas se encontra quase em exclusivo na costa ocidental portuguesa costa norte atlantica e cantabria de Espanha  e costa atlântica francesa ate a região da Normandia onde encontra as condições necessárias para a sua existência humidade atmosférica e influencia atlântica, por algum motivo isto acontece .




Eu também já estive em muitas partes de Marrocos ( não foi só nessas zonas), Sul de Espanha e o que estive SEMPRE a falar foi do pinheiro-bravo ( Pinus pinaster). Não houve nenhuma confusão.
O pinheiro de alepo também cresce em muitas partes de Portugal não é só nessas regiões. Mesmo aqui perto de mim há muitos núcleos dessa espécie, alguns com exemplares bem grandes.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo á velha discussão de Bucareste VS Beja qual a cidade mais quente durante o Verão julgo que andam ambas perto dos 23º graus mais grau menos grau a diferença é praticamente nula so falei de Bucareste,Viena,Budapeste,Kiev,Sofia para referir que durante os meses de verão o Leste europeu está sujeito a massas de pressionarias de ar subtropicais quentes  dando a essa região da Europa dias muito idênticos aos que se verificam nos climas tropicais ou seja temperaturas muito elevadas acima dos 30º graus acompanhadas de fortes chuvas e trovoadas.



Esse assunto está arrumado, graças à paciência do nosso amigo Costa.
Curioso é que calha bem que nestes últimos 2 dias dei voltas na zona do Alqueva e na zona há locais muito mais quentes, que Beja, Alandroal, Estremoz, Portel ou Reguengos. Bastou-me deslocar entre as zonas, para distinguir perfeitamente.
E na zona baixa do Alqueva que até é mais fria ainda, que várias zonas mais a Sul e abrigadas junto ao Guadiana ( como já constatámos com mapas do IM), apanhei sempre temperaturas superiores a 25ºc durante o dia e a água da Barragem estava quente.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo á questão de o nosso clima ser ou não subtropical eu sei perfeitamente que existe essa definição ou seja existe um alargamento uma generalização das latitudes ou seja mete-se no mesmo o saco todas as regiões entre os 30º e os 40º graus de latitude é uma generalização é uma definição genérica eu como acho que o clima dos Balcãs ou o clima do centro de Itália de Espanha ou Portugal continetal tem muito pouco a ver com o clima da Madeira ou da Geórgia ou da Florida continuou preferir a outra corrente a outra definição que considera que o clima mediterrâneo e o clima verificado entre os 35º-40º é um clima temperado e não um clima subtropical mas como temos opção de escolha pois existem varias correntes onde cada um pode ao fim ao cabo utilizar os termos que bem entender sem ofendermos a ciência. So quero é dizer aqui ao afirmarem que o nosso clima é subtropical estão a dizer também que o clima dos Balcãs do sul e centro de Itália de toda a Grécia de quase toda a Espanha é…. São apenas opções nada mais que isso.



O que acontece é que a maior parte das definições oficiais e científicas mais usadas usam essa expressão do subtropical, mas isso para mim já nem é importante. É como apetecer a cada um. Mais do que uma questão de latitude, é uma questão de numerosas componentes climáticas ( latitude incluída). Adiante.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo ao clima de Torres Vedras para Norte ou da serra de Montejunto ate Aveiro também existem definições que afirmam que entre este intervalo estamos num clima de Transição do clima Mediterrâneo para o clima marítimo/oceânico, no meu entender a marca atlântica é demasiado evidente o único factor que cola esse clima  a um clima mediterrâneo é a existência de 2,3 meses secos porque de resto a nível de temperaturas valores de precipitação aproximação a um clima marítimo/oceânico que propriamente a um clima mediterrâneo por isso cada ves tenho mais a convicção e cada vez tenho a percepção que influencia atlantica e martima no clima portugues é no meu entender bastante ignorada e posta de parte.




Desde como,  já é hábito, lhe pergunto, é ignorada por quem?
Isso do ser mais próximo do Atlântico do que do Mediterrâneo, varia muito de local para local. Obviamente se tiver mais a norte e junto à costa, estará mais perto de um clima mais oceânico, enquanto mais a sul ou interior estará mais perto de um clima mediterrânico. Enfim, isto não nos diz nada de novo.
Gostaria é que respondesse à minha primeira questão.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo a vegetação isto é um pouco como a politica e o futebol cada um puxa a brasa a sua sardinha, eu quando saio a rua continuou a não conseguir ver os campos cheios de Palmeiras,Mangueiras e Bananeiras se vocês(Belém e Stormmy)  vem isso pelos caminhos de Portugal ok eu muito sinceramente não consigo ver.



Não mude o que as pessoas dizem.
Eu disse que aqui em Lisboa essas plantas crescem ao ar livre. Se tem dúvidas pergunte-me onde e eu indico-lhe aonde estão.
No Algarve até seria disparate duvidar de tal coisa, bastando contactar as cooperativas agrícolas.






SocioMeteo disse:


> é pena é as temperaturas não sustentarem essa tua pretenção pois nem a cidade de Lisboa nem a cidade de Faro sendo das cidades mais amenas de Portugal são nem por sombras das cidades com a temperatura media anual das mais superiores da europa... Pois Atenas,Palermo,La Valleta,Gibraltar,Alicante,Huelva,Maiorca,etc tem temperaturas anuais superiores as cidades capitais de distrito portuguesas mais amenas..




Bom , não voltemos aos mesmo disparates ( comparar x com y, só porque me parece bem, coisa e tal...)
Primeiro, em relação a Portugal, nenhuma dessas regiões, que dá exemplo tem médias mais quentes, pois então podíamos incluir Madeira e Açores e a partir daí o descalabro era completo.
E mesmo assim, se falarmos apenas de Portugal continental ( em vez de andarmos a seleccionar propositadamente algumas zonas com maior média anual, como fez) há várias regiões mais quentes que esse grupo que para aí enumerou ( alguns até bem mais a norte).
Se ainda não percebeu, eu passo a explicar novamente, na minha opinião as zonas mais quentes da Europa continental e insular, são em Portugal e Espanha ( isso não implica serem melhores ou piores, afinal todos são melhores numas coisas e piores noutras).


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2010 às 11:24)

frederico disse:


> Bem vou caracterizar as estações climatológicas no sotavento algarvio. Esta discussão acaba por ser um pouco limitada porque só temos disponíveis as médias por mês e não por quinzena ou semana.
> 
> *Informação Climatológica*
> 
> ...



As zonas com maior temperatura média anual, em Portugal continental, não ficam na costa algarvia, mas mais no interior. 
Claro que assim teremos valores superiores a 18ºc, nessas regiões.
Uma zona que também é algo quente, é a região baixa que é abrigada pela Serra de Monchique no lado Leste. Esta Serra, consegue temperaturas elevadas mesmo em zonas de montanha( Caldas de Monchique, por exemplo, com uma média anual praticamente idêntica à de Atenas!), enquanto as zonas baixas, protegidas pela Serra a Leste, conseguem valores claramente mais elevados.


----------



## SocioMeteo (9 Mai 2010 às 13:16)

_Eu também já estive em muitas partes de Marrocos ( não foi só nessas zonas), Sul de Espanha e o que estive SEMPRE a falar foi do pinheiro-bravo ( Pinus pinaster). Não houve nenhuma confusão.
O pinheiro de alepo também cresce em muitas partes de Portugal não é só nessas regiões. Mesmo aqui perto de mim há muitos núcleos dessa espécie, alguns com exemplares bem grandes...Belem _

Gostava que me explicasses porquê que na Galiza, Cantabria, Pais Basco, costa atlantica francesa desde de Biarritz/Bordeaux até Nantes os Pinheiros Bravos são frequentes e comuns, se são uma especie de arvore que se dá em climas secos e quase semi-aridos, porque razão esta especie é tão comum nessa faixa atlantica que de seca e arida não tem nada. e mais Pinhais de Pinheiros Bravos no sul de Espanha e Marrocos são rarissimos e em algumas zonas inexistentes...



_Esse assunto está arrumado, graças à paciência do nosso amigo Costa.
Curioso é que calha bem que nestes últimos 2 dias dei voltas na zona do Alqueva e na zona há locais muito mais quentes, que Beja, Alandroal, Estremoz, Portel ou Reguengos. Bastou-me deslocar entre as zonas, para distinguir perfeitamente.
E na zona baixa do Alqueva que até é mais fria ainda, que várias zonas mais a Sul e abrigadas junto ao Guadiana ( como já constatámos com mapas do IM), apanhei sempre temperaturas superiores a 25ºc durante o dia e a água da Barragem estava quente...Belem _

  mas ai está como já debatemos aqui neste site por diversas vezes não existem dados oficiais que comprovem esses valores so nos podemos basear em opiniões e constatações pessoais, e ai entra-se num campo de subjectividade muito grande pois eu também posso dizer que já estive nas serras entre Alcanena e Santarem com -7 graus negativos e não venho para aqui dizer que em Santarém as temperaturas atingem temperaturas esses valores e ninguém nos garante que na Grécia ou na Sicília em recantos escondidos e desconhecidos que so os habitantes locais conhecem não existam sítios com temperaturas medias mais elevadas que nas cidades de Palermo ou Atenas, mas para todos efeitos quer queira quer não Belém as temperatura mais elevadas registada no Continente europeu continua a ser não na Península Ibérica mas sim  na Grécia na cidade de Tatoi & Elefsina nos valores de 48,7º e 48º, e quer o Belém quer queira quer não as cidades onde existem estações meteorológicas oficiais em Portugal nenhuma delas tem oficialmente temperaturas medias mais elevadas que muitas  cidades gregas exemplo cidade de Atenas que tem temperaturas medias anuais, temperaturas medias dos meses de verão mais elevadas que as registadas nas cidades mais quentes de Portugal de Beja, Moura ou Faro, agora que você Belém conheça regiões escondidas no Vale do Guadiana que você muitas delas não habitadas tenha o conhecimento onde tenha verificado essas tais temperaturas mais elevadas eu não digo que não e não desminto so digo que 1º elas oficialmente não existem logo não podem ser facilmente questionadas e não servem de barómetro para qualquer tipo de comparação ou definição do clima de uma região logo muito menos de um território nacional ; 2º peca por muito pouco concreta pois mesmo que quisemos comparar  nada nos garante que algum habitante local grego ou siciliano não tenho um conhecimento empírico no terreno de regiões ou locais também por nos desconhecidos onde se possam verificar temperaturas tão ou mais elevadas que o Belém supostamente verifica ai nesses recantos escondidos desconhecidos não habitados do Vale do Guadiana. 


_[O que acontece é que a maior parte das definições oficiais e científicas mais usadas usam essa expressão do subtropical, mas isso para mim já nem é importante. É como apetecer a cada um. Mais do que uma questão de latitude, é uma questão de numerosas componentes climáticas ( latitude incluída). Adiante._... Belem 

sim ai concordo consigo é so um termo que pouco ou nada altera e como disse a pouco para considerarmos o nosso clima subtropical tambem teremos de considerar o clima de cidades como Roma,Madrid,Istanbul costa do croata e jugoslava, etc...  





_Desde como,  já é hábito, lhe pergunto, é ignorada por quem?
Isso do ser mais próximo do Atlântico do que do Mediterrâneo, varia muito de local para local. Obviamente se tiver mais a norte e junto à costa, estará mais perto de um clima mais oceânico, enquanto mais a sul ou interior estará mais perto de um clima mediterrânico. Enfim, isto não nos diz nada de novo.
Gostaria é que respondesse à minha primeira questão._...Belem

É ignorado por quem??? Olhe por o Belém que prefere dar ênfase e especial destaque a a regiões escondidas não habitadas do Vale do Guadiana ou da região do extremo sul do Baixo Alentejo marcadamente Mediterrâneo e algumas zonas admito com alguns tiques de semi-aridez  e dai fazer generalizações do nosso clima baseadas numa região que representa menos de 5% do território nacional e ignorar no meu ponto de vista a grande influencia atlântica sentida em mais de 60% do território que vai desde do Norte de Lisboa( Torres Vedras ate ao extremo Norte de Portugal) mas o Belém não é o único a ter este tipo de opinião e a ir por essa tendência ela é no meu entender generalizada a generalidade da população portuguesa, e eu não falo de por falar Belém, por alguma razão o nosso vinho é um vinho de excelência juntamente no Norte de Espanha e OEste de França regiões onde se produzem produtos viniculos de excelência por alguma razão se consegue produzir Conhaques(Aguardentes)  e espumantes no Norte e centro de Portugal como se produzem no Oeste de França que fala em produtos vinícolas pode-se falar nas trufas por exemplo enfim existe toda uma singularidade climática agrícola  entre a costa Portuguesa, Costa Cantábria e França atlântica únicas q no meu entender são ignoradas e pouco valorizadas em Portugal associando sempre Portugal mais ao Mediterrâneo que ao atlântico no meu entender errada, mesmo no ponto de vista sociológico e histórico Portugal é uma das 5 nações celtas onde a influencia celta em Portugal está presente sobretudo no Norte e centro do pais… enfim e por estas razões e muitas mais que tenho a forte convicção que a influencia atlântica em Portugal é ignorada e a mediterrânica muito valorizada, mas também não me quero alongar muito mais nesta questão… Mas em jeito de conclusão e respondendo a sua pergunta o Belém é um exemplo disso mesmo valoriza uma região que representa menos de 5% do território nacional e sub-valoriza a influencia atlântica sentida no meu em mais de 60& do território. 




_Não mude o que as pessoas dizem.
Eu disse que aqui em Lisboa essas plantas crescem ao ar livre. Se tem dúvidas pergunte-me onde e eu indico-lhe aonde estão.
No Algarve até seria disparate duvidar de tal coisa, bastando contactar as cooperativas agrícolas._

Lol lá está voce a fazer generalizações fazendo das excepções a regra..... toda a gente sabe que é um tremendo disparate achar-se que a nossa vegetação em Portugal continental tem uma matriz subtropical ou tropical, o mesmo já não se sucede na Madeira ou mesmo nos Açores... 






_
Bom , não voltemos aos mesmo disparates ( comparar x com y, só porque me parece bem, coisa e tal...)
Primeiro, em relação a Portugal, nenhuma dessas regiões, que dá exemplo tem médias mais quentes, pois então podíamos incluir Madeira e Açores e a partir daí o descalabro era completo.
E mesmo assim, se falarmos apenas de Portugal continental ( em vez de andarmos a seleccionar propositadamente algumas zonas com maior média anual, como fez) há várias regiões mais quentes que esse grupo que para aí enumerou ( alguns até bem mais a norte).
Se ainda não percebeu, eu passo a explicar novamente, na minha opinião as zonas mais quentes da Europa continental e insular, são em Portugal e Espanha ( isso não implica serem melhores ou piores, afinal todos são melhores numas coisas e piores noutras)....Belem
_
Volto a repetir,
mas para todos efeitos quer queira quer não Belém as temperatura mais elevadas registada no Continente europeu continua a ser não na Península Ibérica mas sim  na Grécia na cidade de Tatoi & Elefsina nos valores de 48,7º e 48º, e quer o Belém quer queira quer não as cidades onde existem estações meteorológicas oficiais em Portugal nenhuma delas tem oficialmente temperaturas medias mais elevadas que muitas  cidades gregas exemplo cidade de Atenas que tem temperaturas medias anuais, temperaturas medias dos meses de verão mais elevadas que as registadas nas cidades mais quentes de Portugal de Beja, Moura ou Faro, agora que você Belém conheça regiões escondidas no Vale do Guadiana que você muitas delas não habitadas tenha o conhecimento onde tenha verificado essas tais temperaturas mais elevadas eu não digo que não e não desminto so digo que 1º elas oficialmente não existem logo não podem ser facilmente questionadas e não servem de barómetro para qualquer tipo de comparação ou definição do clima de uma região logo muito menos de um território nacional ; 2º peca por muito pouco concreta pois mesmo que quisemos comparar  nada nos garante que algum habitante local grego ou siciliano não tenho um conhecimento empírico no terreno de regiões ou locais também por nos desconhecidos onde se possam verificar temperaturas tão ou mais elevadas que o Belém supostamente verifica ai nesses recantos escondidos desconhecidos não habitados do Vale do Guadiana. 
Relativo a Madeira já disse aqui e volto a repetir a Madeira encontra-se a 33º graus de Latitude uma Latitude já no continente africano, logo é por isso faço a destrinça da Madeira com Portugal continental pela mesma razão que não acharia intelectualmente correcto afirmar que Espanha tem as temperaturas Medias anuais mais elevadas por causa das Canárias ou da cidade de Las Palmas...

Onde estão as duvidas???? 

cumprimentos Belem


----------



## belem (9 Mai 2010 às 15:18)

SocioMeteo disse:


> _Eu também já estive em muitas partes de Marrocos ( não foi só nessas zonas), Sul de Espanha e o que estive SEMPRE a falar foi do pinheiro-bravo ( Pinus pinaster). Não houve nenhuma confusão.
> O pinheiro de alepo também cresce em muitas partes de Portugal não é só nessas regiões. Mesmo aqui perto de mim há muitos núcleos dessa espécie, alguns com exemplares bem grandes...Belem _
> 
> Gostava que me explicasses porquê que na Galiza, Cantabria, Pais Basco, costa atlantica francesa desde de Biarritz/Bordeaux até Nantes os Pinheiros Bravos são frequentes e comuns, se são uma especie de arvore que se dá em climas secos e quase semi-aridos, porque razão esta especie é tão comum nessa faixa atlantica que de seca e arida não tem nada. e mais Pinhais de Pinheiros Bravos no sul de Espanha e Marrocos são rarissimos e em algumas zonas inexistentes....






Não há nada que explicar, os pinheiros-bravos crescem  na Galiza e na Andaluzia. Ponto final.
Podem preferir climas com maiores níveis de humidade, mas isso não lhes impede uma grande adaptação. Foi um erro de palmatória dar o exemplo do pinheiro-bravo, uma árvore que é hiper-adaptável. Fale antes em vegetação climácica.







SocioMeteo disse:


> [ mas ai está como já debatemos aqui neste site por diversas vezes não existem dados oficiais que comprovem esses valores.



Mas eu preciso lá de dados oficiais para dizer o que experienciei, pois nem os quis tornar oficiais, apenas descrevi o que vivi. Aliás estudos já feitos comprovam o quanto essa região é quente. Afinal quem anda aqui a inventar, serei eu?




SocioMeteo disse:


> ninguém nos garante que na Grécia ou na Sicília em recantos escondidos e desconhecidos que so os habitantes locais conhecem não existam sítios com temperaturas medias mais elevadas que nas cidades de Palermo ou Atenas, mas para todos efeitos quer queira quer não Belém as temperatura mais elevadas registada no Continente europeu continua a ser não na Península Ibérica mas sim  na Grécia na cidade de Tatoi & Elefsina nos valores de 48,7º e 48º,.



Você ainda não percebeu a armadilha que lhe coloquei. Mas eu até lhe vou dar a oportunidade de entender. Eu disse a você que já tinhamos falado sobre as comparações de Bucareste/Beja e você disse que sim, quando a única pessoa com que eu falei aqui sobre isso foi o Rtinda.  Exemplo: 





SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo á velha discussão de Bucareste VS Beja qual a cidade mais quente durante o Verão julgo que andam ambas perto dos 23º graus mais grau menos grau a diferença é praticamente nula so falei de Bucareste,Viena,Budapeste,Kiev,Sofia para referir que durante os meses de verão o Leste europeu está sujeito... .


Se quiser vou fazer uma compilação dos debates que tive aqui com esse Sr.,  o que por si só é razão mais que suficiente para pelo menos suspeitar fortemente que você é a mesma pessoa, pois então  a semelhança dos argumentos é enorme, ao ponto de roçar o insólito. Eu gostaria muito de poder estar enganado.
Esses valores de Tatoi dizem-nos apenas sobre a máxima absoluta não sobre as temperaturas médias mais elevadas ( estas são na  P. Ibérica) e mesmo assim tendo em conta máximas absolutas, na minha opinião, a P. Ibérica tem condições para valores mais elevados ( maior continentalidade a mais baixa latitude/altitude, regiões mais vastas com vales mais abrigados/estreitos em posição mais favorável para atingir valores mais elevados (em suma, continentalidade,altitude latitude e maior proximidade com o Norte de África). Na Grécia as zonas com valores mais elevados, são geralmente no litoral, pois o interior é muito montanhoso, o que limita um pouco a eficácia térmica no verão, em termos de máximas. Estudos oficiais e científicos, comprovaram que a P. Ibérica tem médias de máximas estivais muito elevadas, em algumas regiões do interior. Talvez o nosso caro Sociometeo pudesse-nos mostar estudos oficiais e científicos sobre as médias das máximas registadas na Grécia para compararmos.




SocioMeteo disse:


> o Belém quer queira quer não as cidades onde existem estações meteorológicas oficiais em Portugal nenhuma delas tem oficialmente temperaturas medias mais elevadas que muitas  cidades gregas exemplo cidade de Atenas que tem temperaturas medias anuais.




Você está completamente errado e já foi demonstrado o quanto com exemplos concretos, oficiais e científicos. Faça-me um favor, vá ler todos os debates que teve comigo, com outros forunistas e depois então venha falar.




SocioMeteo disse:


> [ agora que você Belém conheça regiões escondidas no Vale do Guadiana que você muitas delas não habitadas tenha o conhecimento onde tenha verificado essas tais temperaturas mais elevadas eu não digo que não e não desminto so digo que 1º elas oficialmente não existem logo não podem ser facilmente questionadas e não servem de barómetro para qualquer tipo de comparação ou definição do clima de uma região logo muito menos de um território nacional ; 2º peca por muito pouco concreta pois mesmo que quisemos comparar  nada nos garante que algum habitante local grego ou siciliano não tenho um conhecimento empírico no terreno de regiões ou locais também por nos desconhecidos onde se possam verificar temperaturas tão ou mais elevadas que o Belém supostamente verifica ai nesses recantos escondidos desconhecidos não habitados do Vale do Guadiana. .




Você é que deturpa  tudo o que as pessoas dizem e assim perde a sua fiabilidade a olhos vistos. As observações que fiz no Guadiana, são observações pessoais, não interessam para este assunto.
O André postou aqui no forum gráficos do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia com as médias das temperaturas máximas dos 3 meses mais quentes do ano para o período de 1961-1990 em 3 regiões quentes de Portugal e esses não mentem a ninguém. Foram esses que tenho usado como base nas minhas posições. O que experiencei em 2 dias no Guadiana pouco nos dizem sobre a realidade climática da região, apenas serviu como curiosidade.







SocioMeteo disse:


> [É ignorado por quem??? Olhe por o Belém que prefere dar ênfase e especial destaque a a regiões escondidas não habitadas do Vale do Guadiana ou da região do extremo sul do Baixo Alentejo marcadamente Mediterrâneo e algumas zonas admito com alguns tiques de semi-aridez  e dai fazer generalizações do nosso clima baseadas numa região que representa menos de 5% do território nacional e ignorar no meu ponto de vista a grande influencia atlântica sentida em mais de 60% do território.




Eu não fiz generalizações de nada, estávamos a falar em zonas quentes então o assunto foi direccionado a elas.
E que eu saiba,  o clima mediterrânico é o clima predominante em Portugal continental. Já a zona em que a influência atlântica é maior, deverá ser junto ao litoral e mais a norte.
Já foram postados aqui estudos bioclimáticos que provaram este aspecto ( alguns com referência até para a vegetação climácica).
O Sociometeo, o que é que postou sobre o assunto, além da sua opinião?
Eu sinceramente sinto uma enorme ingratidão sua para comigo e com o forum, pois enquanto tenho procurado fundamentar os meus argumentos com estudos e dados credíveis, o sociometeo tem-se dedicado aos ataques pessoais sem se preocupar em dar algo importante e interessante para o assunto de conversa e que de certa forma apoie os seus pontos de vista.






SocioMeteo disse:


> que vai desde do Norte de Lisboa( Torres Vedras ate ao extremo Norte de Portugal) mas o Belém não é o único a ter este tipo de opinião e a ir por essa tendência ela é no meu entender generalizada a generalidade da população portuguesa, e eu não falo de por falar Belém, por alguma razão o nosso vinho é um vinho de excelência juntamente no Norte de Espanha e OEste de França regiões onde se produzem produtos viniculos de excelência por alguma razão se consegue produzir Conhaques(Aguardentes)  e espumantes no Norte e centro de Portugal como se produzem no Oeste de França que fala em produtos vinícolas pode-se falar nas trufas por exemplo enfim existe toda uma singularidade climática agrícola  entre a costa Portuguesa, Costa Cantábria e França atlântica únicas q no meu entender são ignoradas e pouco valorizadas em Portugal associando sempre Portugal mais ao Mediterrâneo que ao atlântico no meu entender errada, mesmo no ponto de vista sociológico e histórico Portugal é uma das 5 nações celtas onde a influencia celta em Portugal está presente sobretudo no Norte e centro do pais… enfim e por estas razões e muitas mais que tenho a forte convicção que a influencia atlântica em Portugal é ignorada e a mediterrânica muito valorizada, mas também não me quero alongar muito mais nesta questão… Mas em jeito de conclusão e respondendo a sua pergunta o Belém é um exemplo disso mesmo valoriza uma região que representa menos de 5% do território nacional e sub-valoriza a influencia atlântica sentida no meu em mais de 60& do território. .




Não minta.
Estávamos a falar de regiões quentes, não de percentagens de território ( que nos está para aqui a dar e são baseadas em quê? Algum estudo?) que certas influências climáticas ocupam no país. Além de que se já quer saber, o clima mediterrânico não existe só na bacia do Guadiana, mas na maior parte do território continental. Em relação às regiões quentes ( com maior termomediterranismo), temos além da enorme Bacia do Guadiana,  a Bacia do Tejo Interior,do  Alto Douro e o  Barrocal Algarvio, por exemplo.
Em relação aos vinhos, não se afunde. Portugal é mais conhecido pelos vinhos tintos do que os verdes. O Minho sim, é uma região onde o vinho verde tem mais expressão que o tinto. Portugal ainda este ano ( como já tem sido costume) viu alguns vinhos serem premiados e alguns eram tintos.
Saiba que os vinhos tintos precisam de muitas horas de sol, período seco estival para uma boa maturação e para estas condições é requerido um clima mediterrânico.
Países com predominância de tintos, na Europa, são por exemplo: Espanha, Portugal e Grécia.
Em relação ao aspecto antropológico, não sei em que país você tem andado mas  a influência mediterrânica em Portugal é  claramente a predominante. Que eu saiba, em Portugal há muito mais pessoas de olhos e cabelos escuros, do que pessoas com olhos azuis e cabelos loiros.
Eu adoro a influência atântica em Portugal, afinal é responsável por elevados níveis de precipitação ( em certas regiões), vegetação e riqueza faunística. Em certos casos, dá-nos uma posição « sui generis», devido às particularidades que encerra ( nevoeiros inesperados em certos locais, por exemplo), além de que o Oceano Atlântico, nesta região ( Nordeste) tem uma enorme biodiversidade, sendo uma autêntica « Amazónia azul».
Mas não me sinto influenciado, no entanto, ao ponto de ignorar a influência mediterrânica no clima de  P. continental, sendo até ela a predominante.








SocioMeteo disse:


> [Lol lá está voce a fazer generalizações fazendo das excepções a regra..... toda a gente sabe que é um tremendo disparate achar-se que a nossa vegetação em Portugal continental tem uma matriz subtropical ou tropical, o mesmo já não se sucede na Madeira ou mesmo nos Açores... .



Mas onde é que fiz generalização alguma? Você basicamente disse que nunca tinha visto dessas plantas por aqui e eu dei-lhe exemplos de locais onde elas cresciam. Não foi obviamente para dizer que é essa a vegetação predominante.
Faça-me um grande favor, leia com ATENÇÃO , o que se escreve para evitar debates repetitivos, ok?
Obrigado.


----------



## PMA (27 Jun 2013 às 12:58)

Boa tarde
Esta informação é util para a minha tese de mestrado. Pode por favor indicar-me a fonte dos mapas, de onde foram retirados e o periodo a que se referem?
Paulo


----------



## blade (27 Jun 2013 às 16:27)

O março de 1997 foi muito acima da média em lisboa poderia ser considerado mÊs de verão XD? teve 25ºc max em média


----------



## litorallover (16 Jul 2013 às 00:36)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/021/Bem, eu vivo no litoral do distrito de Viana.. Aqui, na minha opinião é assim:
Inverno: Novembro-Março
Primavera: Março-Julho
Verão: Julho-Setembro
Outono: Outubro-Novembro


----------



## Art-J (17 Jul 2013 às 22:49)

Madeira (versão simples):

- Outubro a Março estação chuvosa.
- Abril a Setembro estação seca.

Versão menos simples:

- Janeiro e Fevereiro: Metade dos dias com tempo bom para apanhar sol e  temperatura amena. chuva mais ou menos regular, por vezes intensa.
- Março e Abril: A nível de temperatura muito semelhantes aos dois meses anteriores mas com a precipitação a tornar-se melhor distribuída, embora diminuindo em quantidade.
- Maio: Pouca precipitação e aumento considerável da temperatura, início do período de noites tropicais e índices UV 11+.
- Junho: O pior mês do ano. muita muita nebulosidade associada a muita humidade e muito calor. De fugir.
- Julho e Agosto: Regra geral dificilmente o mercúrio baixa dos 20ºC. Mais dias de sol que em Junho.
- Setembro: Mês mais quente e primeiros pés de água vindos de sul.
- Outubro e Novembro: Uma espécie de monções.. muito calor, muita humidade e precipitação muito concentrada, historicamente os meses dos aluviões mais devastadores (Fevereiro de 2010 foi fora de época).
- Dezembro: Precipitação mais bem distribuída e dias bons para fazer praia.


----------

